# Colchester Toolholder



## tarawa (May 9, 2013)

My Colchester Triumph came with a quick change toolholder with only one holder.  I opted to use my CXA wedge type holder.  Is there any interest in these older English(?) toolholders.  My research says that it is either a Dickson or Colchester copy of a Dickson.  It is big and heavy.


----------



## tarawa (May 12, 2013)

No replies, so I put it on Ebay.


----------

